# Need help with Les Paul copy build



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

I've got the body cut and I'm in the process of cutting out the neck recess. I know that the neck pocket has a slight angle to it (approx 1.4 degrees from what I measured) but I want to make sure that I have it right. Does anyone have an accurate measurement they can give me for the neck pocket angle? Also, any suggestions as to how to router out (or chisel out) this pocket? I was thinking of some type of jig for my router that would go over the body and have the same angle as the neck pocket. Any suggestions anyone before I turn this nice blank into a collection of firewood?

Thx everyone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Google is your friend.
http://home.asparagine.net/ant/bloguploads/29_neckanglejig.jpg

http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/index.php/t-37823.html


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i would leave the neck pocket flat and its alot easier to cut it off the tang


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Thx for the links shoretyus. Saw those last night but didn't see the link to another page about determining neck angle.

What I'm building is a Les Paul Studio copy. I have the neck (and all other items from another Les Paul copy). If I cut the neck pocket flat, won't that affect the setup of the guitar? I thought the neck was supposed to have a certain angle on it?

Thx


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Vintage (54-60) Les Pauls have neck angles ranging from 3-5 degrees.
Modern LPs have a steeper angle of 6-8 degrees.
This is easy to visualise if you look at the relative bridge heights on vintage LPs vs their modern counterparts.
A lower neck angle will give slightly less tension on the strings with a mellower tone.
Vintage LP construction has the neck tenon parallel to the neck, and the mortise angled to create the neck angle. Modern neck pockets have a short beveled tenon which can be manipulated during construction to reduce manufacturing tolerances (ie costs). I'll let you decide which construction method you think would give the best tone :smile:

Modern neck pocket top, vintage-style bottom:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I do a set neck guitar, I dont worry about measuring the angle. I lay out my parts and do a full scale drawing. WHat you want to happen, is that the strings run pretty much parallel to the tops of the frets from the nut to the bridge, when the bridge is in its near-low amount of travel. That way, you just have to raise the bridge slightly to get the required action.

To set my necks, I first cut the tennon, and then lay out the neck pocket. Generally I hog out the pocket with a Forstner bit and then hand chisel the sides and bottom to finished width/depth. You can trial fit the neck as you go.

Once the neck will fit into the pocket, you can adjust the angle (with your bridge oin the body and using a long straight edge to take the place of the strings) to suit. Just remember to take into account the height of the frets.

I did a build thread on a 59' LP copy over at Harmony Central with pics as I went. Here it is... may be of some help. I also suggest getting the 59' LP plans from Stewart Macdonald. Excellent reference!

AJC

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1779675


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

AJC,

Just looked at your other threads @ the other site - outstanding!!! Of special interest for me is the Junior build since that is the style of body that i'm going for (more round over on the edges but it won't have a contoured top like the typical LP). I just read on how you determined the neck angle and that is just what I was looking for - so simple when I think about it (after I read about it!). 

Now I just need to wait for my bridge to show up. I wish I wasn't so impatient.

Thx so much.

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sick-strings said:


> AJC,
> 
> 
> Now I just need to wait for my bridge to show up. I wish I wasn't so impatient.
> ...


That's the hardest thing to learn. Waiting for _ _ _ _ _ _ ( fill in the blanks )


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Google is your friend.
> http://home.asparagine.net/ant/bloguploads/29_neckanglejig.jpg
> 
> http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/index.php/t-37823.html


Man, that's so simple it's brilliant. I'll have to remember that one when I get to making my own guitar.


AJC, great work. You eyeballed the shape of the neck as you were sanding it? I'm impressed.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lp*

My 1982 LP custom is set to 5 degree. I would make a taper jig to fit over top of the body, and this would allow the router to give you that angle.
I think the angle neck makes the guitar more comfortable to play..

Rick


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

A Tune O Matic bridge requires 21/2- 31/2 degree angle to work properly. I make set neck guitars all the time with that type of bridge. I made a little ramp out of wood at three degrees with the neck pocket cut out of it. I then double face tape it to the top of the body blank in the right position hog out the area to be routed with a forestener bit and then finish off with a pattern bit. Simple and works like a charm.

Good luck


----------

